# Welche Fische für meine Waldteiche?



## Esquilax (25. Mai 2013)

Hallo, ich heiße Marcel und bin ganz neu hier.

Ich komme aus Flensburg in habe mich in der Nähe ein 4 Hektar großes Grundstück gepachtet, welches ca. zur Hälfte aus normalem Wald besteht und die andere Hälfte Grünfläche ist.


Nun sind auf dem Grundstück auch 4 wunderschöne Teiche angelegt. 
2 etwas kleinere von ca 60m² und 2 große, bei denen man die Fläche schlecht schätzen kann.

Wie tief die Teiche sind, kann ich im Moment noch nicht sagen, aber das kommt bald, wenn ich mit meiner Tauchausrüstung rein gesprungen bin 

Ich denke aber, dass sie so um die 2 Meter haben, da sie direkt vorm Ufer schon auf über 1 Meter abfallen.

Da der Boden aber sehr viel Lehm enthält, ist das Wasser sehr trüb und man hat Sichtweiten von ca 15cm.

Also alles wie beim Tauchen in der Ostsee bei Sturm.  

Nun sind sehr viele Karpfen in den Teichen.
Klar, Karpfen findet man überall, aber ich wollte gern ein wenig mehr Artenvielfalt in den Teichen haben.

Mit dem Besitzer ist auch alles abgesprochen, denn ihn wurmt es selber, dass sich die Viecher so vermehren....

Da ich seit zig Jahren nebenbei auch Angler bin. wäre es eine Methode, die Karpfen zu angeln, allerdings will ich mich da nicht ewig an die Teiche setzten und einen Fisch nach dem nächsten raus angeln. 

Zumal wohin damit.

Nun habe ich an Arten wie Afrowelse, __ Hecht und __ Aal gedacht.

Das Problem ist beim Afrowels aber, dass die ja nicht so super mit dem deutschen Winter zurecht kommen...
Und ich will nicht, dass die mir alle über den Winter kaputt gehen.

Beim Hecht bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob er mit dem Wasser zurecht kommt.

Aale passen an sich ja überall rein, aber damit bekomm ich die ganzen Karpfen nicht in den Griff....

Habt ihr noch Ideen, was für Arten man da rein setzten könnte?
Also welche, die Karpfen zum fressen gern haben.

Hier mal ein kleiner Teil der Teiche:


----------



## Christine (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für meine Waldteiche?*

Hallo Marcel,

wie wäre es mit Abfischen und verkaufen? Schließlich sind Karpfen beliebte __ Speisefische.


----------



## Esquilax (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für meine Waldteiche?*

Wäre eine Idee, allerdings siehst du ja auf dem Bild, dass die Teiche sehr verwinkelt sind, was das abfischen neben dem Aufwand ziemlich nervig machen würde.
Hat man einen Arm abgefischt, und geht in den nächsten, sind im vorigen schon wieder überall fische....

Die Karpfen die ich gesehen habe, sind alle so um die 30cm gewesen... Also noch nicht mal Mindestmaß.

Und dazu kommt ja auch noch, dass ich selbst ab und zu mal gern die Angel in die Teiche halten möchte, ohne gleich bei jedem Biss zu wissen, oh ein Karpfen....


----------



## Wild (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für meine Waldteiche?*

__ Hecht und __ Aal fressen so große Karpfen nicht. Und Welse zwischen einen und zwei Meter sind schlecht zu bekommen ;-)
Du wirst die Karpfen wohl abfischen müssen!

Viele Grüße
Norbert


----------



## LotP (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für meine Waldteiche?*

Hi,
was die Karpfengröße betrifft. Zum Angeln sind zwar meist 40cm als Mindestmaß vorgeschrieben.
Beim Abfischen spielt das allerdings keine Rolle. Und vor Allem ist die normale Größe eines Speisekarpfen 30cm, mit anderen Worten: die wären grad perfekt zum Abfischen.


----------



## Esquilax (26. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für meine Waldteiche?*

Also die __ Hechte wären ja dafür da, um die Brut in Schach zu halten.
Allerdings hatte ich heute noch mal mit dem Besitzer gesprochen und er möchte keine Hechte in den Teichen.
Sonst ist ihm der Rest ziemlich egal.

Wie sieht das mit __ Zander aus?
Kommt er mit dem Wasser und den Gegebenheiten klar?

Ach ja, laut dem Besitzer sind die Teiche alle um die 2 Meter tief.


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Welche Fische für meine Waldteiche?*

Wenn du Fischbrut regulieren willst nimm doch einen Flussbarsch der dürfte kein Problem haben. 
__ Zander sind recht teuer... 
Und wegen der Karpfen könntest du auch einfach mal einige Angler einladen  wegen dem Problem mit dem Mindestmaß hängt es davon ab was für Teiche es sind. Sind die teiche natürlich und nicht bewirtschaftet muss das Mindestmaß eingehalten werden, sind sie aber künstlich und bewirtschaftet ist das alles egal.
Wieso möchtest du eig. Afrowelse was spricht gegen __ Waller?


----------

